# PLBM Portage Open 4/20/13 Results



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank You to the 50 + brave souls who came out to fish with us on a Snowy,Windy and Cold Day!!! Despite the weather we had some nice fish weighed in!! Below is the top 7 teams that we paid...

1st - Ditty - Ditty .......23.18 lbs. + 5.93 Big Bass ....Awesome job !! ($675)
2nd - Long - Stevens......... 12.31 ($300)
3rd - Schneider - Cory ...... 11.75 ($240)
4th - Pettry - Collins ......... 10.03 ($200)
5th - Hooper - Langenfeld .... 9.94 ($150)
6th - Jarvis - .................... 8.96 ($125)
7th - Blackert - Reed ......... 8.61 ($100)


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

If this was a 5 fish limit im blown away by these bags ohio is putting up this year.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

More then doubling the amount of any winning weights on any Northeast Ohio lake this spring? After a huge cold front moves thru? On Portage? Craziness! That's a huge bag for the conditions....that's for sure. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the report Greg! Simply awesome. Either love Portage or hate it, its hard to deny that this lake is tops for trophy fish. Hankins had a sack similar to this last Spring. Can't wait to recoup from my recent operation and get out there to fish!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

WOW! Awesome job guys. Any photos? Would love to post them on Ohio Bass Blog.


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, this was a 5 fish limit and we did get some good pics. Hopefully will have them on our website soon (www.portagelakesbassmasters.com). Will let you guys know when then are up.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aaron told me early in the week he was gonna put a hurtin on them... he wasn't kiddin nice job


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks Dan! I said I was gonna bring in 30lbs but I couldn't make it happen. Had I not broke off that 8 I would've been close to doing it. culled plenty of 3's just couldn't get another big bite. I wanted to blow it out of the water.


----------



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

Great sac for first place congrats had to be an awesome day just catching big bass


----------

